# Lost Vape Halcyon DNA200 Squonk Box & RDA



## Crockett (7/6/16)

Group buy underway right now over at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/efusion-bf-dna200-by-lost-vape-round-two.t24253/#post-382849



The Lost Vape Halcyon is a squonker-style mini box with a removable 900mAh Lipo battery and a 8ml juice capacity.

Bottom feeding DNA200 box mod
Spring loaded 510 with nickel plated brass pin
User serviceable 900mAh power bank by FullyMax
8 ml liquid bottle
Sliding side cover
6 months manufacturer warranty
1 month battery warranty




Malström Squonker RDA by Lost Vape
22MM diameter
stainless steel 304
510drip tip and chuff cap interchangeable
two posts deck design
deep juice well
peak insulator
squonking positive pin and regular pin interchangeable
4 slots adjustable airflow control

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

